# Dipute between neighbours



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

Dispute Between Neighbours - this is a true story...

A town councillor in Wales, Mark Easton, had a beautiful view of the mountains, until a new neighbour purchased the land below his house and built a new home. 
The new home was 18 inches higher than the planning dept had approved, so Mark Easton, mad about his lost view, went to the local authority to make sure they enforced the roof line height. 
The new neighbour had to drop the roof height, at great expense.

Recently, Mark Easton called the planning dept, and informed them that his new neighbour had installed some vents on the side of his new property.

Mark didn't like the look of these vents and asked the planning dept to investigate.

When they went to Mark's home to see what the vents looked like, this is what they found... 
The Local Authority said the vents can stay since there is no planning law referring to shutter design.

---------------------------------------------------------------

No virus found in this incoming message.
Checked by AVG - www.avg.com 
Version: 8.0.237 / Virus Database: 270.11.15/2004 - Release Date: 03/16/09 07:04:00

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

No virus found in this incoming message.
Checked by AVG - www.avg.com 
Version: 8.5.278 / Virus Database: 270.11.16/2006 - Release Date: 03/17/09 07:23:00


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

10 out of 10, for the vents, 
He who laughs last, laughs longest.






Roy.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Very funny ... I wonder why the story got changed

It was Utah not Wales ...still funny though

http://www.snopes.com/photos/risque/ventcover.asp


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

When I first read it was in Co Kildare.

Love it.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Excellent, when we eventually win our Planning appeal, I might do that on our new valeting bay!

Peter


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

spykal said:


> Very funny ... I wonder why the story got changed
> 
> It was Utah not Wales ...still funny though
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/photos/risque/ventcover.asp


It must be outside the Uk.That scaffold would never be allowed here by Health and Safety.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

backaxle

Well spotted :lol: :lol:


----------

